
Psst Need the Answer to No. 7 on the Physics Exam? Click Here. - babyshake
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/18/education/18cram.html?_r=1&hp
======
barry-cotter
Summary: There are a ton of sites based on helping students study/cram for
college. Some professors don't like it because they can't reuse the exact same
questions over and over again every year. Others think it's more or less an
extension of a study group, and if there's a problem with people just
copypasting answers and such it can be got around by placing less weight on
assignments/homework and more on exams, where they really do test just what
you actually know.

/summons lawyer Apparently one of the sites Cramster, offers worked solutions
for even numbered problems (free) and odd numbered (pay $9.95 a month unless
you add content yourself) This seems legally dubious to me, on the basis that
it's derivative work, like fanfic, so I imagine if one of the big university
presses or publishing houses went after them they'd have to pull all that.

